# super glu vs wood glu



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

Strength, holding power, small projects-CA glues are fast and, for me, easier to use than wood glue for small cigar box size projects. Of course we know that easier is not necessarily better. In my priority list better is #1 and easier #2. Having said that what would be your thoughts as to better? Thanks for any input.


----------



## jacksteel (Jan 10, 2015)

I was reading a thread about using super glue vs. yellow wood glue but cant find it now. Most said they used super glue over yellow glue mainly for speed.

I wanted to let you know when I use to own and run a silkscreen business I stretched and made my own wood screens with the Monofilament screen meshes.

The mesh was adhered to the wood or metal screen frames using what they called "RhinoMite Two-Part Frame & Mesh Adhesive" I would guess there are other brand names.

Its is basically supper glue with a spray on activator that instantly cures the wood glue.

http://estore.lawsonsp.com/rhino-mite-two-part-frame-and-mesh-adhesive.aspx

No waiting at all. Instant strong joint and with the tension and shear force required for the application i was using it for it never failed EVER!

I never recall the glue or the activator ever staining. it was alway clear like it was never there

Might give it a try. I have not used it for wood working as I am a die hard tight bond 2 user


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

For regular joinery I'd go with regular. I'd think it would fill gaps better than CA glues but could be wrong. I'm just speculating but I think regular glue has a higher shear strength while super glue had a higher tensile strength. Or something like that.


----------



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks to all - I appreciate it.


----------

